# Kayak



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm going to buy a Kayak in the next few weeks. Any suggestions on what I should buy? Is there a perfect Kayak for fly fishing?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Look at the Wilderness Systems Ride 135. You can [email protected] near do jumping jacks on it in the water. Good boat. austin canoe and kayak has them for about $800 or so. pm me if u have any other questions about them. i worked at ACK all summer.....


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Get ready to hear a bunch of different opinions. I suggest going to Fishing Tackle Unlimited and testing as many kayaks as you can.

FWIW...I have a Heritage Redifish 14, and I really like it. My balance is getting better, so I can cast pretty decently standing up in the yak.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

No, there is no one perfect kayak for fly fishing, but of the 2 listed above, both of those are good choices. I have two Rides (old style) and have fished out of a Redfish (12) and both are stable kayaks. The reason I prefer the Ride is because of my build...as they say, "I'm short for my weight". I am planning on upgrading one of my yaks this fall (after I get through paying for my trolling motor) and while it will probably be a New Ride, I'm going to get with Ruben at FTU and try out several before I buy. 
Either way, get the one that's right for you, take your time rigging it out and get ready for a great time. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*I agree*



t-tung said:


> Look at the Wilderness Systems Ride 135. You can [email protected] near do jumping jacks on it in the water. Good boat. austin canoe and kayak has them for about $800 or so. pm me if u have any other questions about them. i worked at ACK all summer.....


I really liked the ride, if your a big guy there real comfortable....Plus there easy to stand up in and pole yourself


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Look at the Native hybrid kayaks. Stable enought to stand in and the open cockpit would be a good place for your fly line. 

Where do you live? If in Houston, you can't find a better rep then Ruben at FTU. 
Jerry B's in Corpus is another one. Just depends where you can go.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

You have been given some good advice. For fly fishing, at least in my opinion, you will be looking for stability over speed if you indeed plan on fishing from the kayak. There is almost always a tradeoff between the two. The boats mentioned already offer tons of initial stability. You might also want to consider the Ocean Kayak Drifter, Cobra Fish & Dive, Malibu X Factor and Xtreme, and the Liquid Logic Manta 12. These are ALL boats that you literally have to work to tip in. I personally paddle a Drifter and it suits me well both flyfishing and offshore. The new Ride is rock solid, and the F&D and Malibus are rediculous stable.

There, confused yet? The bottom line is you really won't make a poor decision with any of these boats, and you will probably fall in love with and swear by whatever you choose. If you can, dont just test paddle a boat, test FISH it. Take a fly rod along and see how the boat seats itself under you when you are double hauling in all directions. You'll narrow down your field pretty fast I bet. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Which kayak you get is up to you, but keep the surface of the kayak clutter free and try to avoid clips, screws, lines and anything else that your fly line WILL GET HUNG UP ON!


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Nuff said. Native Ultamite 14.5


----------



## Slingshot (Aug 23, 2005)

that guy is a pimp.

I love the native, and as soon as my local shop gets theirs in, I will be selling my current kayak to get one.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I have met Capt. Jason and he is no little guy. So, if he can stand in it I should. Looked at one today and I'm going to start saving my pennies.


----------



## mavistrap (Aug 22, 2007)

One of the best kayak's out there is a wilderness system. The one I would suggest is the 13'5 Ride from Wilderness. It is very stabil and easy to work with.


----------

